# any kids in Seattle need a roomie ?



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahoy-hoy all... I was wondering if any of you in Seattle need a roomie, or know somebody who needs one. It's not for me... I've got my sweet live-in gig. It's for my homie. He randomly ended up with a job he likes, wants to stop travelling for a while, but he's having a hell of a time finding a place that's not tweakers or yuppies. He's currently living with me in my tiny studio apartment, and that shit is gettin real old real quick. He doesn't put out and he steals the blankets in the middle of the night ! I love the hell outta this kid, he's a stand-up guy, but he's gotta get the fuck out of my micro-studio. Yeah, it's a long shot, but I figured I'd put it out there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't know you were in Seattle, I'm like an hour or so east of you.


----------



## LeftCoast (Oct 6, 2014)

Might be worth a shot hitting up our bus collective. We have a three bus crew, no condo dwelling yuppie douchebags here


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 6, 2014)

Matt... for some reason I thought you were in Portland ! Nope... I'm here in Seattle... wrangling the homebums. What's 1 hr east of Seattle ? Yakima ? We should drink the fuck outta some beers if you're ever in town


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 6, 2014)

Leftcoast... Bus collective ? He would fucking love that ! He's from Kansas and all his BFFs are VW bus mechanics/modifiers/affectionados out there. So what's the story with the bus collective ? I could put you two in touch if you like. PLEASE get this kid out of my 13 by 13 studio apartment !


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 6, 2014)

LeftCoast said:


> Might be worth a shot hitting up our bus collective. We have a three bus crew, no condo dwelling yuppie douchebags here


I would like to talk to you as well, I will be back in seattle soon for school and am very interested in owning a bus once I learn to drive and get all the special required things done . Tips on where to park those fkers, gas costs (im not trusting google with this; and I know my costs will be diff but a rough figure is good), and anything else you might think is worth mentioning. I like to be a prepared person even if goals never come to fruition . back to my intense googling....

EDIT: I will also be watching dirtbaugettes bus thread if you, or anyone, happens info dumps there.


----------



## LeftCoast (Oct 6, 2014)

Are you in the Seattle area cirno9


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not at the moment but I will be sometime around December/Janurary for school.


----------



## Lola C (Jul 16, 2016)

LeftCoast said:


> Might be worth a shot hitting up our bus collective. We have a three bus crew, no condo dwelling yuppie douchebags here


A bus collective you say? My partner & I have a 15 passenger van we have been looking to bring to a community, along with a tow behind pop up; Around where do you all travel?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 17, 2016)

Lola C said:


> A bus collective you say? My partner & I have a 15 passenger van we have been looking to bring to a community, along with a tow behind pop up; Around where do you all travel?



this post is quite old, and lefcoast deleted his account quite some time ago.


----------

